# Abandoned mental hospital



## Desecrated (Apr 5, 2008)

Utställning - Beckomberga

Some pictures are slightly disturbing, viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## Lee (Apr 5, 2008)

Some of those are pretty creepy, but it's definitely quality photography.


----------



## halsinden (Apr 5, 2008)

is this your work man?

H


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 5, 2008)

that was pretty cool, wish there were more pics though


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 5, 2008)

halsinden said:


> is this your work man?
> 
> H



Nope, just something I found.


----------



## amonb (Apr 5, 2008)

amazing  Fantastic CD-sleeve material there


----------



## playstopause (Apr 5, 2008)

Fantastic pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow that's some cool shit!

The bloody looking pictures make me wonder...


----------



## darren (Apr 6, 2008)

It's not all that disturbing... it just looks like a long-abandoned and vandalized building to me. Anything that looks "disturbing" seems more likely to be a result of vandalism than anything that actually occurred there.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 6, 2008)

darren said:


> It's not all that disturbing... it just looks like a long-abandoned and vandalized building to me. Anything that looks "disturbing" seems more likely to be a result of vandalism than anything that actually occurred there.



Still, it looks fucking cool.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 6, 2008)

darren said:


> It's not all that disturbing... it just looks like a long-abandoned and vandalized building to me. Anything that looks "disturbing" seems more likely to be a result of vandalism than anything that actually occurred there.



Yeah but some people might still take offense so I rather put out a little warning sign, then getting banned.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah but some people might still take offense so I rather put out a little warning sign, then getting banned.



You're learning!  

Is this a place in Sweden?


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah this was one of the biggest mental institutions in Europe with over 2000 intakes, that for some reason, people just left and walked away from.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 6, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> Yeah this was one of the biggest mental institutions in Europe with over 2000 intakes, that for some reason, people just left and walked away from.



Strange  

Places like that, I'd like to visit...


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 6, 2008)

It's creepy like hell on places like that, we have an old mental institution here in our town, it's been remade to office spaces but the old cellar is block off. I've worked near that place and there is defiantly something fishy going on in that building.


----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 6, 2008)

What leads you do think that?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Apr 6, 2008)

Wonderful stuff! Thanks! 

I'm listening to Lotus Feet by Vai so the effect isn't perfect.  I need some Fear Factory or some Black Light Burns...



Desecrated said:


> It's creepy like hell on places like that, we have an old mental institution here in our town, it's been remade to office spaces but the old cellar is block off. I've worked near that place and there is defiantly something fishy going on in that building.



This isn't on the door to the cellar by any chance?


----------



## Zak1233 (Apr 6, 2008)

wow there great, i love how eerie some of em are


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 6, 2008)

Listen to Axis Of Perdition while watching this \m/


----------



## Codyyy (Apr 6, 2008)

Those are cool. But creepy. But cool.


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm having trouble navigating the site, but from what I saw it was very interesting.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Apr 7, 2008)

> This isn't on the door to the cellar by any chance?





These are awesome pics really nicely taken, shame you can't save them. Looks like something out of Silent Hill to me.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 7, 2008)

Is the whole site like this?

I'm loving this stuff you post, man. Abandoned Places is like my number 2 most visited site after ss.org.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 8, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Is the whole site like this?
> 
> I'm loving this stuff you post, man. Abandoned Places is like my number 2 most visited site after ss.org.



unfortunately yes, it's very few picture


----------



## Azyiu (Apr 10, 2008)

That's some cool shit. 

Those photos remind me of _Silent Hill _more than _Resident Evil_.


----------



## Decreate (Apr 10, 2008)

Azyiu said:


> That's some cool shit.
> 
> Those photos remind me of _Silent Hill _more than _Resident Evil_.


Thinking of the exact same thing...


----------

